# DLP Screen rattling from subs



## LEWISCLAN (May 8, 2011)

I have a Mitsubishi 82838 TV and I am trying to get the screen to not rattle so much when using the AV reciever. do you have any ideas or methods in reducing this effect.
thanks in advance


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Where are your subs in relation to the TV?
What kind of stand is the TV on?
Is the whole frame moving or is the screen reacting to the sound pressure independently?


----------



## LEWISCLAN (May 8, 2011)

The room is aprox 16x22x8H I have 2 sets of subs 2-18's powered @ 700w pr ch, & 2 18's @ 1800w pr ch.
and will be installing another set @ 1800w pr ch. so the whole room is a speaker . this is all pro audio stuff

the TV is on a solid oak stand I built on 6 rubber casters it also holds my most of my stereo stuff.

the screen is reacting to the sound pressure independently that is where my big problem is.
I can hold it with both hands one guy on each end and hold the plastic screen in puting pressure on it that helps .
I have tried to stuff paper towels between the screen & frame but the paper pops right out I am wondering if someone has a good fix or idea.......


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the 73738 and my understanding is that the 83" versions were supposed to have a more rigid screen due to potential sag problems with the increased dimension. Now I'm worried about my screen once I get my subs up and running.

I'm not and engineer and the only potentially effective solution I can think of is glass support, either as a screen or as internal bracing. 

I'm interested, though, so maybe I can find some ideas from those who have had sag problems for other reasons.


----------



## LEWISCLAN (May 8, 2011)

Great check it out


----------

